# Repatriation deposit refund



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone received their repatriation deposit refund that applied before the deadline in Feb 2015?

Still waiting on mine and starting to think it was a scam from DHA to get the original receipt from me so I can't apply for it in my home country on returning :disappointed_relieved: 

I know they said it would take 6-12months to process and now we are at 12months and no refund. Wondering if anyone has received their money?


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

I also applied for refund on the 27th Feb 2015 where I handed in my original repartriation receipt along with relevant documentation. 

Sadly, that money is yet to be paid.

Lord knows what's going on regarding the refund initiative.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys, all I can tell you is push till you get it. Thats what I've learnt in this country. You may use the presidential hotline. I used them to get my PR and my refund. I submitted my application for refund after the February deadline. I was told it's forfeited but I didnt give up and submitted a complaint to the presidential hotline. I followed up regularly and got the refund this month (February 2016) but submitted my application for refund in somewhere August/September 2015.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Any luck with the refunds?


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope. Nothing as yet.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Portak said:


> Guys, all I can tell you is push till you get it. Thats what I've learnt in this country. You may use the presidential hotline. I used them to get my PR and my refund. I submitted my application for refund after the February deadline. I was told it's forfeited but I didnt give up and submitted a complaint to the presidential hotline. I followed up regularly and got the refund this month (February 2016) but submitted my application for refund in somewhere August/September 2015.


Hey Portak,

How long did the presidential hotline take to solve your case?

Thanks


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I recently got my PR and want to get my refund from DHA.

I went to their Durban offices and they told me it takes 6-8 months to get the refund.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

IamT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got my PR and want to get my refund from DHA.
> 
> I went to their Durban offices and they told me it takes 6-8 months to get the refund.


 

Hi,

I received notification form the bank last week Thursday. Surprised where money was coming from, i checked and saw the reference said HOME AFFAIRS. Took me a while to recollect that it was my repatriation fee refund, reason being it has been 1.5yrs since i applied. I didn't follow up, i was surprised and excited.

So yeah i was refunded. Took long but thank God they refunded me.


----------

